# Searching for a violin piece - 2 years on



## rubiks (May 21, 2019)

Hi,

I'm hoping somebody on this forum can solve a 2 year mystery for me. I was listening to Classic FM (UK radio) one morning and they played an absolutely stunning violin piece. At the end, I made a mental note to google the song later but I couldn't find it ANYWHERE.

Now, my memory is really poor, so by the time I got to googling it I'd already become unsure about what the radio host said the title was, but all I could remember was:

 It was from Romeo & Juilet
 I think it was Prokofiev, rather than Tchaikovsky
 I'm convinced he called it "Love Song" or "Love Theme"
 It was largely a violin piece - maybe a new arrangement of an orchestral piece?

I'm aware this really isn't a lot to go on, and I'm not entirely expecting somebody to know what on earth I'm going on about, but I have to try. Does anybody know of a version that sounds familiar to the one I've described?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Is this it? Originally written by Nino Rota for Franco Zeffirelli's film of Romeo and Juliet:


----------



## rubiks (May 21, 2019)

Do you know, I think it must be! That is something that has cropped up in my search, but it just didn't sound the same so I couldn't be sure. Having just listened to it again, i think you've confirmed for me that it was. It must have been a specific version I heard on the radio because the few versions I've listened to since haven't quite matched the first one...

Basically, yes i think that is the one thank you!


----------

